# Viseu: Cidade mais quente em 2010



## Don Corleone (17 Nov 2009 às 19:44)

Cidade mais quente em 2010

Viseu poderá constar nas previsões e dados futuros do Instituto de Meteorologia como uma cidade mais quente. A medição e recolha de dados pode vir a ser feita na cidade a partir de 2010.

O Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) está a estudar a hipótese de instalação na cidade de Viseu no próximo ano de uma Rede Urbana de Estações Meteorológicas Automáticas (RUEMA). Este tipo de estações funcionam em espaços reduzidos e já foram testadas e instaladas pelo IM em cidades como Porto e Braga.
Em causa está o contacto feito pelo líder da autarquia de Viseu, Fernando Ruas, com o presidente do IM para que a medição de temperaturas não seja feita na estação de meteorologia local, junto ao aeródromo Gonçalves Lobato. A diferença de três ou quatro graus entre a temperatura normal da cidade e a do local onde está instalada a estação do IM (na freguesia de Campo e a cerca de cinco quilómetros da cidade) “leva a que as previsões e medições de temperatura em tempo exacto tenham uma diferença substancial”, defende Fernando Ruas.
A cidade de Viseu fica a pouco mais de 400 metros de altitude, enquanto que a estação do IM do Campo fica a 650 metros. Esse facto leva a que surjam diferenças, quer nas temperaturas quer em registos como a velocidade do vento (a zona é das mais ventosas da periferia da cidade).
Em declarações recentes de Fernando Ruas, mas que revelam uma preocupação antiga, o autarca chegou mesmo a temer que “muitos visitantes que poderiam passar por Viseu, evitarão a cidade por verem as temperaturas nos órgãos de comunicação social”. “A sensação que as pessoas têm é que as temperaturas de Viseu se assemelham mais com as da cidade da Guarda, o que não é verdade. Estarão mais próximas das de Castelo Branco”, considera Fernando Ruas.

IM promete
modificar situação

No sentido de que a situação seja modificada, Ruas contactou o presidente do IM. O autarca fez alguns reparos, principalmente sobre os valores da temperatura que estarão a ser divulgadas abaixo do que se verifica realmente na cidade.
Segundo informou na passada semana, o presidente da Câmara Municipal de Viseu recebeu resposta do responsável do IM que terá prometido “modificar a situação”. “Queremos que nos coloquem na região Centro do país, que é a zona geográfica onde pertencemos”, reclamou também o autarca.
O DIÁRIO AS BEIRAS apurou que o IM está já a fazer diligências no sentido de alterar o local central de medição de temperatura e outros índices meteorológicos em Viseu. Numa primeira fase, o referido organismo procurou instituições que, em na cidade, possuíssem estruturas de medição de condições meteorológicas, como é o caso da Escola Superior Agrária do Instituto Politécnico local.
A instalação de meios próprios de análise poderá, todavia, ser a opção do IM em Viseu já a partir do próximo ano.

Fonte: As Beiras


----------



## Lousano (17 Nov 2009 às 21:14)

E muitas EMA na mesma situação de Viseu... duas das que conheço, Coimbra e Portalegre, são situações semelhantes.

Aqui na Lousã a EMA até não está muito mal, tirando o pormenor se encontrar num local mais influenciado pela Serra da Lousã do que a Vila.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Nov 2009 às 22:28)

Espero é que não seja uma RUEMA e que seja colocada ao nível da cidade, mas fora da grande densidade urbana, pois as RUEMAs não tem dados obtidos em condições-padrão. Como tal, não será possível colocar a estação nos resumos mensais climatológicos. Se colocarem, será um grave erro de enquadramento. O clima urbano é resultado de influências antrópicas e não de causas naturais, de modo que é inconcebível ter factores desses em causa em medições oficiais de referência global, tendo em conta as normas impostas pela Organização Meteorológica Mundial. Para além disso, os resultados obtidos deixariam de representar a envolvência, mas sim um caso concreto, a rua em questão, esquecendo a vertente natural, mais complexa, o natural comportamento climático do local. É extrapolar um efeito que apenas resulta de um fenómeno artificial muito localizado e tentar fazer crer que se trata de um realidade climática a uma escala maior.


----------



## Lousano (17 Nov 2009 às 22:45)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Espero é que não seja uma RUEMA e que seja colocada ao nível da cidade, mas fora da grande densidade urbana, pois as RUEMAs não tem dados obtidos em condições-padrão. Como tal, não será possível colocar a estação nos resumos mensais climatológicos. Se colocarem, será um grave erro de enquadramento. O clima urbano é resultado de influências antrópicas e não de causas naturais, de modo que é inconcebível ter factores desses em causa em medições oficiais de referência global, tendo em conta as normas impostas pela Organização Meteorológica Mundial. Para além disso, os resultados obtidos deixariam de representar a envolvência, mas sim um caso concreto, a rua em questão, esquecendo a vertente natural, mais complexa, o natural comportamento climático do local. É extrapolar um efeito que apenas resulta de um fenómeno artificial muito localizado e tentar fazer crer que se trata de um realidade climática a uma escala maior.



Penso que a ideia será criar uma RUEMA em Viseu, não substituir a EMA (será?).

Só assim ficaremos a ganhar.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Nov 2009 às 22:52)

Lousano disse:


> Penso que a ideia será criar uma RUEMA em Viseu, não substituir a EMA (será?).
> 
> Só assim ficaremos a ganhar.



Eu pessoalmente sou contra a ideia de instalar uma RUEMA. Isso não resolve o problema em questão, colocado pelo autarca. A estação de referência continuará a ser a do aeródromo, isto porque é uma EMA e as RUEMAs não entram nos relatórios e pessoalmente acho bem. O ideal era colocar mais uma EMA, ao nível da cidade, mas fora dela. Tentando equivaler o local de instalação ao da cidade, mas fora da influência da ilha de calor urbana. A questão das diferenças de altitude e proximidade já não estariam em causa. Mas colocar uma RUEMA dentro da cidade não resolve o problema, pois a estação que efectivamente faz o arquivo de dados climaticamente válidos será sempre, nesse caso, a EMA do aeródromo, a 5 km da cidade e 250 metros acima do nível dela. Porque quando já entram factores fortemente urbanos nas medições não creio que o rigor seja o mais conseguido.


----------



## Lousano (17 Nov 2009 às 22:59)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Eu pessoalmente sou contra a ideia de instalar uma RUEMA. Isso não resolve o problema em questão, colocado pelo autarca. A estação de referência continuará a ser a do aeródromo, isto porque é uma EMA e as RUEMAs não entram nos relatórios e pessoalmente acho bem. O ideal era colocar mais uma EMA, ao nível da cidade, mas fora dela. Tentando equivaler o local de instalação ao da cidade, mas fora da influência da ilha de calor urbana. A questão das diferenças de altitude e proximidade já não estariam em causa. Mas colocar uma RUEMA dentro da cidade não resolve o problema, pois a estação que efectivamente faz o arquivo de dados climaticamente válidos será sempre, nesse caso, a EMA do aeródromo, a 5 km da cidade e 250 metros acima do nível dela. Porque quando já entram factores fortemente urbanos nas medições não creio que o rigor seja o mais conseguido.



O ideal seria o que referistes, mas dúvido que isso aconteça, ainda mais no caso de Viseu que é uma cidade com urbanização dispersa.


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Nov 2009 às 00:53)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Mas colocar uma RUEMA dentro da cidade não resolve o problema, pois a estação que efectivamente faz o arquivo de dados climaticamente válidos será sempre, nesse caso, a EMA do aeródromo, a 5 km da cidade e 250 metros acima do nível dela. Porque quando já entram factores fortemente urbanos nas medições não creio que o rigor seja o mais conseguido.



Se a EMA do Aeródromo, apesar das circunstâncias quanto à diferença sobretudo no que diz respeito à sua cota face à área urbana de Viseu e também no que toca à distância da cidade, se mesmo assim será sempre reconhecida como referência, então qual poderá ser o papel concretamente a desempenhar pela RUEMA se lhe for dado seguimento?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Nov 2009 às 10:28)

joseoliveira disse:


> Se a EMA do Aeródromo, apesar das circunstâncias quanto à diferença sobretudo no que diz respeito à sua cota face à área urbana de Viseu e também no que toca à distância da cidade, se mesmo assim será sempre reconhecida como referência, então qual poderá ser o papel concretamente a desempenhar pela RUEMA se lhe for dado seguimento?



É mesmo isso que acontece. As RUEMAs monitorizam o clima urbano, mas sem relevância para resumos mensais. Monitorizam o resultado de influências antrópicas. Poderá servir como referência para aquele local da cidade, mas sem condições para se traçar um certo sentido de envolvência, pois os seus dados irão dever-se àquele local específico, que não se comporta de acordo com o clima macronésico da zona, mas sim a uma microescala, ainda por cima resultante de factores não-naturais. Não existem condições-padrão de instalação dessa forma, pelo que não estará em causa o potencial real de calor daquele local, mas sim uma resultante fortemente artificial. Será uma barbaridade comparar, daqui para a frente, resultados de uma RUEMA com as restantes EMAs do país, por exemplo. É colocar em desvantagem as outras estações, sem ter qualquer ponto de comparação possível, por se encontrarem em situações distintas.


----------



## AnDré (18 Nov 2009 às 10:44)

De qualquer forma, Viseu não é uma cidade urbanisticamente densa. Muito pelo contrário. Tirando o centro, tudo à volta são pequenos núcleos de habituação. Já para não falar da quantidade de jardins que envolvem a cidade...
Além disso é uma cidade bastante arejada.

A zona do Fontelo seria uma boa localização para uma estação oficial.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Nov 2009 às 10:47)

AnDré disse:


> De qualquer forma, Viseu não é uma cidade urbanisticamente densa. Muito pelo contrário. Tirando o centro, tudo à volta são pequenos núcleos de habituação. Já para não falar da quantidade de jardins que envolvem a cidade...
> Além disso é uma cidade bastante arejada.
> 
> A zona do Fontelo seria uma boa localização para uma estação oficial.



Nesse caso terá condições para a instalação de uma EMA. Melhor ainda. 

Também é importante que posteriormente a cidade não cresça à volta dela, pois assim invalida a construção de séries de normais climatológicas e dá origem a falsos «aquecimentos globais». 

Mas aguardemos pelo que fará o IM.


----------



## Mago (18 Nov 2009 às 11:33)

A Estação do Im na Guarda também fica no cimo da cidade numa zona ventosa, longe da malha urbana onde concerteza se farao sentir mais dois ou tres graus. A de Trancoso fica num ermo em que a proxima habitação fica a umas centenas, longe do centro amuralhado da cidade mais quente concerteza.

Mas para uma medição correcta é mesmo assim, agora associar isso à fuga de turistas em Viseu ou querer fazer uma imagem paralela de marketing " tropical" à cidade à custa de manipulação de dados meteorologicos não me parece boa estratégia.


----------



## vitamos (18 Nov 2009 às 11:44)

AnDré disse:


> A zona do Fontelo seria uma boa localização para uma estação oficial.



A zona da Escola Agrária parece-me a mim outra boa opção. Em ambos os locais haveria condições para implementar uma EMA.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Nov 2009 às 15:07)

Mago disse:


> A Estação do Im na Guarda também fica no cimo da cidade numa zona ventosa, longe da malha urbana onde concerteza se farao sentir mais dois ou tres graus. A de Trancoso fica num ermo em que a proxima habitação fica a umas centenas, longe do centro amuralhado da cidade mais quente concerteza.
> 
> Mas para uma medição correcta é mesmo assim, agora associar isso à fuga de turistas em Viseu ou querer fazer uma imagem paralela de marketing " tropical" à cidade à custa de manipulação de dados meteorologicos não me parece boa estratégia.


----------



## Skizzo (6 Dez 2009 às 17:16)

Vão colocar uma RUEMA, o que não vai alterar em nada porque o IM utiliza apenas as EMA como referência. No Porto tem a S.Pilar e Massarelos, que são inúteis porque o IM não as utiliza para nada de qq forma.


----------



## Fil (7 Dez 2009 às 02:15)

Uma estação na cidade teria mínimas mais baixas que as do aeródromo. Mas neste caso concordo com o Presidente da CM, a diferença de altitude entre a cidade e o aeródromo é demasiado grande como para que o aeródromo possa representar fielmente o clima da cidade. Mas no caso concreto da temperatura, acho que a diferença só deve ser significativa no verão, no inverno a diferença deve ser bem menor e a cidade apresenta muitas mais geadas e mínimas negativas que o local onde está a estação actual. No período 1951-80 são à volta de 40 mínimas abaixo de 0ºC anuais, duvido que a estação actual chegue em média às 15.

E duvido também que alguém deixe de ir a Viseu por causa das temperaturas que vê na comunicação social... 



Skizzo disse:


> No Porto tem a S.Pilar e Massarelos, que são inúteis porque o IM não as utiliza para nada de qq forma.



São inúteis porque o IM não as utiliza, e o IM não as utiliza porque são realmente inúteis. Essas estações são dinheiro mal gasto na minha opinião, deviam investir em estações noutros locais de maior interesse meteorológico ou zonas com baixa cobertura. É ridículo o Porto ter quase tantas estações como o Minho inteiro, e Lisboa ter quase tantas como Trás-os-Montes ou Beira Interior. Ou melhor dizendo, seria ridículo se estivéssemos numa Alemanha ou França, mas absolutamente normal estando em Portugal...


----------



## Skizzo (8 Dez 2009 às 21:50)

São inúteis porque o IM não as utiliza, porque estão em áreas interessantes e P.Rubras pouco representa a temperatura na cidade do Porto, isto já foi mais que discutido. Já estava na altura de uma das 2 ser EMA, como tinha sido planeado.
Já em Lisboa e na AML tens imensas que pronto... algumas bem poderiam ir para outro lado.


----------



## dahon (30 Nov 2011 às 13:11)

Parece-me que as pretensões do Sr. Fernando Ruas estão a sair furadas pelo menos nestas condições meteorológicas, pois tenho reparado nos últimos dias que as mínimas tem sido bem mais baixas na EMA mais próxima da cidade do que a EMA do Aeródromo.


EMA Viseu/Cidade    





EMA Viseu(aeródromo)





Entre os dias 21 e 29 apenas no dia 22 a mínima da EMA da cidade foi superior à EMA do aeródromo.
Acho que a inversão térmica(penso que seja esta a explicação para esta situação) está e estragar os objectivos do Sr. Ruas.


----------



## AnDré (30 Nov 2011 às 13:32)

Ainda ontem reparei nisso, Dahon.
Mas também, e especialmente para quem conhece a região, era algo totalmente expectável.

Aliás, o Fil já tinha referido isso no post anterior:



Fil disse:


> *Uma estação na cidade teria mínimas mais baixas que as do aeródromo.* Mas neste caso concordo com o Presidente da CM, a diferença de altitude entre a cidade e o aeródromo é demasiado grande como para que o aeródromo possa representar fielmente o clima da cidade. Mas no caso concreto da temperatura, acho que a diferença só deve ser significativa no verão, *no inverno a diferença deve ser bem menor e a cidade apresenta muitas mais geadas e mínimas negativas que o local onde está a estação actual. No período 1951-80 são à volta de 40 mínimas abaixo de 0ºC anuais, duvido que a estação actual chegue em média às 15.*


----------

